# Coyote Mount (pics)



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

A great looking mount,and what a way to have it remembered!!very cool,congrats!!


----------



## hunter5054 (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome looking mount mike, congrats on a wonderful first trapped yote.


----------



## Smoknngunn (Oct 4, 2005)

Mike, 

That's a great looking mount!  

-Smoknn


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

It has all be said! Very nice Mike.

Dan


----------

